# Is a backyard pool a good idea?



## GwinnCG11 (Aug 26, 2022)

I'm considering building a pool in my backyard close to my barn. The location of my pool is just a few metres from the barn. Is it wise to construct the pool next to the barn or should I construct it far away from the barn and animals?


----------



## Ridgetop (Aug 26, 2022)

Do not construct it next to the barn.  The amount of dust the animals raise and the bits of hay etc. that will blow into the pool will be a nightmare.  We had a pool and loved it but anywhere in dusty areas (barn areas) it will get dirty quickly.  Having to do a daily cleaning before you swim is a real mood killer.

Choose another spot that is relatively close to the house so you can watch the pool while kids are in it, even if they are xlt swimmers since even/especially teens can do dumb stunts in a pool.  Ours thought diving into the pool from an overhanging deck would be smart. You want it near the deck or patio nice since the view at night with the pool light on is relaxing for you and your guests.  You also want it close enough to the house to be able to bring out drinks (plastic containers) without feeling like you are trekking through the wilderness with supplies.

Be sure to fence it in case small children wander over and fall in, or animals get out.  A pool is considered an "attractive nuisance".  Plant shrubs around the fencing o the 3 sides not facing your house/patio to make a windbreak (if you have strong breezes) and a dirt/dust break.  Shrubbery will also be attractive and give some privacy.  As long as you plant the shrubs at least 6-8 feet away their leaves will not dirty the pool.  

Since our family loves to swim, we are also considering putting in a pool in our new place.  After fencing, a carport, a tractor, a well storage tank, etc.  LOL


----------



## GwinnCG11 (Sep 20, 2022)

thank you for the info, i think its better to build the pool away from the barn.


----------



## GwinnCG11 (Sep 20, 2022)

thank you for the info, i think its better to build the pool away from the barn.


----------

